# Max measures displayed in Cubase 11 Pro



## wsimpson (Aug 22, 2021)

I am working on a project and I can't get the display to scroll past bar 520 in my project. Running Cubase 11 Pro on Windows 10 PC with 64 gb RAM. If I play with autoscroll on or try to manually scroll to the right to show more measures, it just won't go past 520. is there a setting somewhere that is limiting my view?


----------



## labornvain (Aug 22, 2021)

Does your project have more than five hundred and twenty bars? That is a setting you can find in the project setup menu.


----------



## wsimpson (Aug 22, 2021)

labornvain said:


> Does your project have more than five hundred and twenty bars? That is a setting you can find in the project setup menu.


Thanks!!!


----------

